# iPad. The next day



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

SO we've all had a night to sleep on it and think a little bit more about this new device. I personally was not blown away by it, nor do I really see a need for it. I do however understand Macdoc's enthusiasm, and his prediction that the iPad will be a game changer for the publishing industry. This business model has worked for music and movies, so why not books? I totally agree with the idea of bringing the printed word to a digital format, and believe that the iBook store is a brilliant idea. What I don't believe is that the iPad is the game changing device that it is cracked up to be. The iBook store and digital format publishing can and will be a success, with or without the iPad. At the very event that it was launched, Steve announced that Apple was now selling more laptops than desktop systems. No surprise there as portables have more than enough power these days to deal with even the most complex programs. People are more than willing to take a slight hit on speed in exchange for portability and the freedom to work where they like. So why will the masses want to buy this device? Portability? Once you put it in a case, I say its no more portable than a 13" MBP or MBA, and it only has 2% of the capabilities of those machines.

I'm sure that all the Apple fan boys will line up to buy these things, but I really don't expect it to be accepted by the masses. IMO I think the iPad will have about the same popularity as the Apple TV, and not that of the iPod or iPhone.


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

Three HUGE deal breakers for me:
- no handwriting recognition (apple has teamed up with some college book publishers so you can get the books on the ipad, how cool would it have been to highlight and write on it like I do with a real book?)

- no multitasking (who can do anything without listening to music?)

- no 3rd party apps? lame.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

sae said:


> - no multitasking (who can do anything without listening to music?)


My iPod Touch lets me listen to music while I do other things... I cannot imagine the iPad will be different in this regard.



> - no 3rd party apps? lame.


What I think you meant to say is that no apps that don't come from the App Store. With the exception of a handful, every app in the app store is "3rd party".


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

sae said:


> - no 3rd party apps? lame.


 HUH? 

One of the iPads biggest selling points. There's currently 140,000 with tons of iPad specifc apps coming out. 

I 100% guarantee everyone that the iPad will be much, much bigger than the Apple TV is. This is version 1.0... actually, it ships in 60 days and we don't even know fully what its capable of or not. Subsequent versions of it and once we really start seeing some of the iPad specific 3rd party apps. 

People who really know what they are talking about see this thing clearly. Guys like David Pogue and Walt Mossberg. 

It's not going to be for everyone, but its going to be for a lot of people. They'll sell more of these than iMacs within a year. 

I'll quote this specific thread when I'm right.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

sae said:


> Three HUGE deal breakers for me:
> - no handwriting recognition (apple has teamed up with some college book publishers so you can get the books on the ipad, how cool would it have been to highlight and write on it like I do with a real book?)
> 
> - no multitasking (who can do anything without listening to music?)
> ...


1. While handwriting would have been nice, it was pretty much a given they wouldn't do it since they made such a big deal when they released the iPhone about not needing a stylus. I would have liked it too, but it not existing didn't make it a deal breaker.

2. Most apps, unless they use their own sound, allow your music to keep playing in the background when you open them (I just tested this with Safari and two 3rd party apps). Yes their is no true multitasking but this seems to address your primary concern.

3. I'm not sure what you mean by this? Steve made quite certain to repeat that you can use most of the existing 140,000 3rd party apps that already exist.

For me the deal breaker will be whether or not I can tether it to my iPhone to use my existing data plan. I have no intention of buying another data plan, and the WiFi coverage won't be good enough on it's own. If it doesn't I might have to invest in something like MyWi, but then continued useful usage of my iPad would be dependent on continued jailbreakability of my iPhone.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Have to disagree with you on that Mayor, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Look at this way:

I think the iPad has been designed with a very select set of features as not to confuse us as to what is it or what it does. Admittedly, it still confuses me but I think there is a method it's madness.

If you look at it as an eReader and as a device positioned solely to compete with other eReaders; it wins. It does so much more than the Kindle to a point that it's embarrassing. If it's here to save the print industry then it might succeed but I feel like that's more in the hands of the print industries ability to produce the software and content that is well executed and well written.

Compare it to a laptop it's seems like a sick joke to the point that I'm a little offended.

Compare the iPad to iPods and iPhones and you'll have a harder time bashing it but it's certainly not a stretch. It's not suppose to be a phone but the lack of a camera, mic and it's size seem limiting and awkward. I think it will be a better media experience than the iPod though. It's somewhere in the middle and it's hard to say how the iPad's user experience will be better than the iPod/iPhone until we get to use.

What I want is for Apple to put every gimmic, gadget and "game changing" feature in one "Jesus Tablet". What I get is a device that is designed in a way that I can't possibly understand until I spend time with it. It's a lifestyle device and I think Apple has thought long and hard about not what it should be; but what it shouldn't be. 

Multi-tasking is not the point of this device. Reading a book should be just that. If they did put every bell and whistle in it then it would be a confusing device. Why do we need a camera in a book? Why would I want to Skype with with someone when I'm watching a movie? Maybe these aren't the best examples but you get my point? Desktops, laptops, ipods and iPhones all have purposes unto themselves. If they gave to us all in one device it would messy. 

I'm not going to knock it 'til I try it


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't think it will change any games just yet, but it has potential. Despite my long list of dislikes below, I do think it will be a success. Maybe not a runaway smash hit, but a solid success.

These are the things I woke up disliking, to varying degrees:

- *Lack of multitasking*. On the iPod touch and iPhone, this could be justified by hardware limitations. That doesn't fly with the iPad, where it looks more like a great big artificial line between Work and Play. And yet iPad is clearly designed for light work, with iWork for starters. I'm expecting this limitation to vanish sooner than later, i.e. when the iPhone OS goes to 4.x.

- *Lack of Flash*. I don't care all that much about this one personally, but again something that used to be justifiable due to hardware limitations now looks more like a way of tying users to video content sold by Apple. Let the people have this one, Apple... it's not a dealbreaker for me, but it's going to scare off a lot of people.

- *File management and printing*. Maybe this isn't a real issue, but from what I've seen there's no easy, Finder-ish way to manage files. And if it isn't 1-2-3 easy to print to a printer on a wireless network, that will be a big minus.

- *I/O*. The more I think about it, the more the lack of a USB port, or at least an SD/SDHC/SDXC slot, seems a serious omission. (I would prefer the card slot personally, but can see where USB would be more useful to more people.)

- *Weight*. I have to assume this was prototyped 1001 ways, and they decided it needed a little heft. While 1.5 lb is quite light by most measures, it's still not exactly featherweight. I will have to handle one in person before deciding if this is a real issue for me.

- *Largely useless for typing when not docked*. You're either looking at one-handed hunt-and-peck, or trying to type with the curved-back iPad sitting on a flat surface or clumsily propped at an angle using a pillow or knees.

At the moment, the only real dealbreaker for me is the multitasking. Everything else is either a cause for mild concern, or a reason I believe people will hold off (Flash is the big one there).


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

iheartmac said:


> Multi-tasking is not the point of this device. Reading a book should be just that.


For one thing, it's much more than a reader. For another, what if you want to look something up while reading? Or pause to read new mail? Wouldn't it be better to be able to go straight to Safari or Mail and back in a couple of swipes, rather than having to quit your book reader, launch Safari, quit Safari, launch your reader... 

Now imagine working in any iWork app without being able to simply hide it while you do something related to your task in another app. I don't want to go back to 1986, thanks.

I think (or maybe hope is the word) this is an artificial limitation arising from current iPhone/iPod hardware + OS, not a permanent thing.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

andreww said:


> Have to disagree with you on that Mayor, but I guess time will tell.


Just like it did with the iPhone. 

This won't be as big as the iPhone, but they will get to selling 5 million + in their first year.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

iMatt said:


> ...
> - *Lack of Flash*. I don't care all that much about this one personally, but again something that used to be justifiable due to hardware limitations now looks more like a way of tying users to video content sold by Apple. Let the people have this one, Apple... it's not a dealbreaker for me, but it's going to scare off a lot of people.
> 
> - *I/O*. The more I think about it, the more the lack of a USB port, or at least an SD/SDHC/SDXC slot, seems a serious omission. (I would prefer the card slot personally, but can see where USB would be more useful to more people.)
> ...


Lack of flash has never been about hardware limitations, and always been about Apple not allowing the execution of arbitrary code on the devices. It's a "security feature". The surest way to ram any arbitrary rule down the multitudes throats.

The lack of an expansion slot has always been a serious oversight in the devices in my opinion. But it's a way for Apple to make more money, if you can't add your own expansion, you are forced to upgrade.

Typing does look like it will be more useful if you get their cover, which allows it to sit at an angle in landscape mode, however, if you are going to be doing a large amount of typing on it, I agree, the dock will be a requirement.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

iheartmac said:


> If you look at it as an eReader and as a device positioned solely to compete with other eReaders; it wins. It does so much more than the Kindle to a point that it's embarrassing. If it's here to save the print industry then it might succeed but I feel like that's more in the hands of the print industries ability to produce the software and content that is well executed and well written.


I understand that, but being a commuter (2 hours a day on a train) I see very few people with eReaders. When the ipod was released people were already using portable CD and cassette players, The iPod simply gave them a way of carrying a large selection of music with them. Simply it made an experience that already existed, better. As I see a very low number of people reading anything but the FREE daily tabloid papers, I can't see the iPad making a dent in the commuter crowd.

This is a very difficult product to judge, because for me it serves absolutely no useful purpose. But, I can already see that for others it may be the perfect product. We will just have to wait and see how many of those people there are.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

The iPad wasn't quite what I expected, which was something closer to a MB than an iPod, a compact OS X than a pumped up iPhone OS. 

But this is first generation iPad, so I am cautiously optimistic that the things I wish it had -- handwriting recognition, true multi-tasking, Flash, etc. . . will come. And that some truly amazing apps are already in the works.

Look at how the iPod evolved. I believe the gaps we see today will be filled or worked around. 

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see a larger iPad - an iMax iPad so to speak - with a 13- or 14-inch screen down the line.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

The iphone is a nice bit of hardware, but the real reason it took off and continues to hold the market it does despite arguably more impressive competeing hardware is the content available from the app store.
I think this will be the same. Most people won't give a hoot about the specs or the wish list features omitted if it gives a good experience based on the content available for it. 
Larry


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

You've pretty much nailed it, Larry!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just watched the entire iPad presentation. I was struck by how underwhelmed the audience was at moments that I almost sensed Steve Jobs was pausing for the audience to clap or cheer.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i've got to admit, i was a bit underwhelmed by the thing... after all, it really doesn't seem much more than a larger ipod touch...

BUT

the big news for me, and something i haven't seen widely talked up, is the new A4 processor that's the fruit of apple's acquisition of PA Semi. all the reports say it's super fast and responsible for the long battery life... this has to point the way for the rest of apple's mobile line... so, i'd say the next gen iphone is definitely going to have quite a bit more performance and better battery life, but the bigger question maybe is whether there could even be trickle down into the laptop line... would apple want to go head to head with intel's mobile core ix line of processors???


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Just watched the entire iPad presentation. I was struck by how underwhelmed the audience was at moments that I almost sensed Steve Jobs was pausing for the audience to clap or cheer.


I think most of the audience could sense a whiff of the Newton in the air. I sometimes wonder if this device was somewhat created by the media hype and Apple move on this. I'm actually thinking of getting one when the price drops .... I do not see the value at that price point right now, but in a year or so it should come down. What we want to see is HP / Dell / and others building similar items to drop the price. For me, it will replace my Sony Reader .... which I love and which my daughter has taken over. 

For a student working in a library doing research I think it is a good bet, however you still need to load up to the main machine. As an entertainment device, not sure, will have to see. If they can drop the price to a $300 range with 64gb then they won't be able to build enough of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Dr.G. said:


> Just watched the entire iPad presentation. I was struck by how underwhelmed the audience was at moments that I almost sensed Steve Jobs was pausing for the audience to clap or cheer.


Yes I thought much the same thing when I watched it last night Dr G.

Also people take this stuff into consideration and maybe watch the video presentation again (and pay attention to detail). They start saying they've now sold 250 BILLION iPods. When iPods first came out, and I mean when they first first came out there wasn't that much hype about them and people didn't really get it. They did catch on pretty quickly and gain momentum quickly. I picked up an iPod on the very first day they were available for sale. No other consumer that was in the store (the old Carbon in Toronto, upstairs in that building) even knew what they were ... here I was worried that someone else would beat me to it ... but I digress.

So they start by saying they have sold 250 billion iPods, they have taken over the smart phone market within a couple of years ... well by taken over I mean completely dominated it. They also tell us that 75 million people worldwide have bought iPhones and already know how to use this "new" device -- which is a very valid point, there's not really a learning curve to use it. Then they show us this new device. It's kind of like a "trust me, I know what I'm talking about" ... and you know what? I think I'll drink that kool-aid. My knee jerk reaction was that it was lame and just a big iPod touch ... but now that I've seen the presentation and seen it in action I think that it will be a game changer. People will just "get it" which is more than a lot of people can do with their computers. And you know what? I still think it is a big iPod touch (because it is) but now I think that this is the right approach for a device of this size and placement in the market. Do I wish it did more? Of course, I want it all! I'm still holding out for a v2 at least.. but this is NOT going to be another Newton or AppleTV type product. I think this product is going to pick up in so any different sectors that it just can't fail.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with Dr. G. The crowd was underwhelmed. Obviosuly, only consumers need to be swayed, but...

My wife decided yesterday that she wanted one, but when I pointed out that her OSX Apps wouldn't run on it, her interest faded immediately. It's a device with many limitations. As I sit here typing this in a hotel lobby on an old G4 Titanium laptop, I can't imagine being happier to have an iPad in front of me.

If successful, I think the iPad will fulfill a need for people who were witing for exactly that set of functions. For anyone else it will be seen as either a laptop lacking in functionality, or an overgrown iPod Touch.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

mkolesa said:


> i've got to admit, i was a bit underwhelmed by the thing... after all, it really doesn't seem much more than a larger ipod touch...
> 
> BUT
> 
> the big news for me, and something i haven't seen widely talked up, is the new A4 processor that's the fruit of apple's acquisition of PA Semi. all the reports say it's super fast and responsible for the long battery life... this has to point the way for the rest of apple's mobile line... so, i'd say the next gen iphone is definitely going to have quite a bit more performance and better battery life, but the bigger question maybe is whether there could even be trickle down into the laptop line... would apple want to go head to head with intel's mobile core ix line of processors???


I was just about to mention that. The A4 has HUGE potential. If this thing screams like the demo showed it, then imagine these processors in the entire line.

To me this was the biggest WOW factor about the whole announcement.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

In essence, the complaints about the iPad amount to flat-thinking about tablet design. Summed up thus (courtesy of a post elsewhere on Reddit): 










*It doesn't have a camera*
Probably the most glaring thing missing, I'll agree. Wouldn't be surprised if version 2 has one before Xmas. Likely doesn't have one for the same reason it's been missing from the iPod: price point.

*It doesn't multitask *
If it's like the iPhone or iPod's OS, you can listen to music while you browse or send email. For most people--the other 98% of the population that doesn't give a toss about egghead preoccupations like pre-emptive multitasking--this is quite enough. You want to run Handbrake while crunching Numbers and doing edits in PS, get a Mac dude. This aint the droid you're looking for. This is a consumer device.

*The bezel's huge*
I thought so too until I realized I was going to need somewhere to hold onto this thing. I'll reserve further judgement until I hold the thing myself, but I kinda trust their instincts on this one. 

*It's not a computer, it's a max-iPod*
There's a reason Apple dropped "Computer" from its corporate name. Most people don't want computers. They buy things that do things you want them to. Not being glib here. It's that complicated.

*It doesn't play DVDs or CDs*
The age of optical media is over, Grandma. Get over it.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Did anyone notice the interface for the books is very similar to Delicilus Library? Was there an acquisition I wasn't aware of?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I think Apple got this one right and I think it is going to take some time for people to come to that realization.

It's natural that everybody compare the iPad to the functionality of a laptop because this third category device hasn't really existed to this point.

A laptop is designed for content and media CREATION. It has to be powerful, have lots of USB ports, a DVD drive, a big hard drive, etc... in order to achieve this. The iPad is a media CONSUMPTION device. You aren't going to use this thing for writing an essay in Word, editing a video in iMovie or editing a photo in Photoshop. Rather, you are going to consume and interact with media created elsewhere.

The iPad allows you to access this media in a more casual and relaxed environment. You can lay on the couch on your bed and be comfortable.

The entry price is low, which is expected for a media device. 

Apple could have desired a tablet with the power and size of a MacBook Air, but that would miss the mark on price and it would be unnecessarily powerful. 

As time goes on, more features and functions will be added to this device category. This is just the first step of many and I think this category will blossom over time.

I bet within 3 years, this device will be delivering content to your TV. Apple will come out with a WiFi HDMI input that links to you content device. If you click one button, you can have Youtube or photos on your TV. Click another and you can download HD from iTunes and watch a movie. 

I think this device also emphasizes that Apple needs to get Mobile Me sorted out. Media across platforms has to be seamless.


----------



## taylorkim (Jan 26, 2010)

I think the masses will buy this thing because they don't know enough to be disappointed. My kids want it. They don't know what they'll do with it but they want it. There'll be ton of Xmas sales.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I predict the iPod Touch is dead in a year. After this year's back to school incentive and Christmas finished, next January Steve will say; Shuffle, nano, iPhone, iPad and no more iPod Touch.

(Bookmarks thread for future resurrection.  )


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

When Steve demonstrated the iPad, I was underwhelmed. BUT I can see it evolving to be a very useful alternative to a laptop, if you're not doing heavy-duty stuff -- it's not meant to replace a desktop. 
I can see myself replacing my laptop with an iPad when the Pad is in its 3rd or 4th generation.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

since84 said:


> When Steve demonstrated the iPad, I was underwhelmed. BUT I can see it evolving to be a very useful alternative to a laptop, if you're not doing heavy-duty stuff -- it's not meant to replace a desktop.
> I can see myself replacing my laptop with an iPad when the Pad is in its 3rd or 4th generation.


It's not meant as a replacement. It's a supplement.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

My thoughts, a day later:

If I didn't have a portable already, and an iphone on the way, this might be much more attractive. Sort of a "home away from home" that wouldn't weigh me down like a Macbook does, and would plenty fulfill my needs when I'm not at a desk...

Assuming I coud still write some (HTML, CSS, PHP, etc) code and do some dev on it, if the apps are developed for that at some point down the line, it could have a lot of potential for me when it comes time to refresh my computing equipment.

Patience is the name of the game, let's see where it goes!

Patrix,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

I didn't see a compelling reason to buy it... right now the only time I see myself using such a device is reading the news paper in the morning... They didn't announce any amazing news paper deals (killer app IMO, they did something with the NYT, I'd want Canadian deals obviously)...and even if they did, I'm not sure if that's worth $500 to me...

Needs a more compelling "this is amazing" feature(s)... maybe the app store will deliver...maybe iPhone OS 4 will also?


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

i see it replacing my 1st gen ipod touch. 

I was looking at apple.ca, and their iPad site did not have the iBook store. I hope that on launch they will have a deal signed with canadian publishers.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

My main concern is over the price point. Once you add in the "Canadian Apple Tax", you're probably talking about $599 or even $649 for the base model, plus tax. Plus whatever the monthly fees are. I think that's a lot for something that's a "supplement" and "nice, but not necessary". If it was a laptop replacement then sure, but it would be hard for the average person to justify spending the same as a computer or TV on the iPad. If you're still going to need all your current electronics plus another one, I don't know. I feel like the iPod Touch was already pushing the upper boundaries of how much people will spend on a "nifty gadget that has cheaper substitutes but is nicer than them", and that was half the price.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

(( p g )) said:


> *It doesn't multitask *
> If it's like the iPhone or iPod's OS, you can listen to music while you browse or send email. For most people--the other 98% of the population that doesn't give a toss about egghead preoccupations like pre-emptive multitasking--this is quite enough. You want to run Handbrake while crunching Numbers and doing edits in PS, get a Mac dude. This aint the droid you're looking for. This is a consumer device.


Mostly agree with you, but to imply that multitasking is of no use to consumers seems silly to me. If you want multitasking, you don't necessarily want the iPad to do any heavy lifting or run pro-grade software. It's just about cutting down on the tedium of quit-launch-quit-launch.

It need not even add complexity for the user (press the home button to exit an app, pick another app from the grid), but if it saves you going through full launch sequences, splash screens, closing and reopening documents, etc. every time you switch apps, then it will improve the user experience. And with iWork on there, I'd say it's going to be bordering on essential.

IMO the lack of multitasking is an acceptable compromise for today's hand-held hardware, but from early hands-on reports, the iPad should be powerful enough to handle it gracefully. (But hey, maybe it isn't and that's why it doesn't, in which case all I have to do is shut up and wait, because I'm pretty sure it will have this eventually.)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The name doesn't bother me as much. But I think people from Newfoundland & Labrador might have a problem distinguishing it from the iPod--at least those with thick accents.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The multitasking issue is being overblown IMO. The device is basicly a reading device, albeit with some iWork support. At this point, what would you multitask?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL I was thinking the same thing about our friends in 'Bawston, Mass. 

Compared to the absolute genius in naming the iPod--which transcended the typical direct-metaphor approach to naming--the choice of iPad seems kinda...well...dull. But then again MacBook isn't what I'd include in the Greatest Hits of Product Names either, and it seems to sell rather well. 

At least we're not saddled with iSlate and its mondegreen accompaniments, including "isolate" and "I's so late..."


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

andreww said:


> The multitasking issue is being overblown IMO. The device is basicly a reading device, albeit with some iWork support. At this point, what would you multitask?


I want to be able to run the latest version of Photoshop, render a video in Adobe Premier while watching a Youtube video in the corner of my screen. This device is bull**** if it can't do that.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

andreww said:


> The multitasking issue is being overblown IMO. The device is basicly a reading device, albeit with some iWork support. At this point, what would you multitask?


How about whatever you want? 
A book, Safari, a dictionary. 
Notes, Keynote, Safari. 
Pages, Scrabble, Mail. 
Maps, Weather, Notes. 
Facebook, Contacts, Calendar.

Just about anything -- even capped at three, it would be a very useful feature. Why not? 

It's funny, many Mac users ruthlessly mocked Microsoft for releasing a version of Windows for netbooks that restricts the number of apps the user can run at once... now Apple gives us a whole OS that only multitasks a select subset of Apple stuff (multiple Safari windows, music, Mail alerts and the like) but otherwise forces a full quit and relaunch sequence for the simplest of things, and we're supposed to like it because "it's only an ebook reader" or "it's just a consumer device"?

I don't get it. Seems to me this would really be a big improvement for any iPad user, not just nerds.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Manatus said:


> My main concern is over the price point. Once you add in the "Canadian Apple Tax", you're probably talking about $599 or even $649 for the base model, plus tax.


i think you're off on price. it'll be $549 or less (if you look at the 64gb ipod touch it's $399USD vs $429CDN... still unfair to canadians, but no way they'll add on $100+ on a $500 product)

In terms of the 3G service... yes, i'm sure us canadians will get bent over on it...but that's not apple's fault.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

if a jailbreak comes fast enough then multi tasking won't be a huge issue for 'experimental' users (with jail broken apps like 'backgrounder' already available for the iphone)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Vandave said:


> I want to be able to run the latest version of Photoshop, render a video in Adobe Premier while watching a Youtube video in the corner of my screen. This device is bull**** if it can't do that.


Broaden your thinking. This $499 product isn't meant to replace your $1200+ iMac or MacBook. This is a product that's meant to accompany a conventional computer. At first, I wasn't fully sold on the idea during the keynote, but the more I think about it, the more I feel that Apple may have found a sweet spot with this product.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

iMatt said:


> How about whatever you want?
> A book, Safari, a dictionary.
> Notes, Keynote, Safari.
> Pages, Scrabble, Mail.
> ...


Maybe it's a generational thing but I don't see the need to run these things simultaneously on a device that you guide with your fingers. The two key things most people need running in the background--listening to music and checking for new email--are accomplished on this. Other perceived needs kinda point more to an attention-deficit disorder rather than to bad design. 

Bear in mind, this opinion of mine is coming from the same guy who thinks the best feature in Pages is the button that blocks out other onscreen cruft. :lmao:


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

i-rui said:


> i think you're off on price. it'll be $549 or less (if you look at the 64gb ipod touch it's $399USD vs $429CDN... still unfair to canadians, but no way they'll add on $100+ on a $500 product)
> 
> In terms of the 3G service... yes, i'm sure us canadians will get bent over on it...but that's not apple's fault.


Fair enough, if we say $549+tax, plus let's say $40/month... that's still a whole whack of cash if it's in addition to your cellphone bill (which you still need), a computer that you'll need to replace every 3 years or so and maybe upgrade in the mean time, etc. I'm not denying that there are some aspects that make it a nice product, but if you have budget pressures of any kind, that's competing with whether you can even afford an iPhone, whether you can upgrade to a better computer or a newer TV, whether you can afford to have specialty channels from Bell/Rogers etc. All I'm saying is that it's not a $200 iPod that you can just write off as a little present to yourself, and I don't know if it has the same "need" factor as a laptop that would justify the extra cost.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea on how readable the screen would be outdoors?

The fact that it is glossy makes me think it won't be that great - although my iphone screen is certainly easier to read outdoors than my Macbook Pro screen...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

The big thing about multitasking is they want to give you the best battery life .. if you multitask kiss your battery life and CPU responsiveness goodbye.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

(Never mind)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hodge said:


> Does anyone have any idea on how readable the screen would be outdoors?
> 
> The fact that it is glossy makes me think it won't be that great - although my iphone screen is certainly easier to read outdoors than my Macbook Pro screen...


Well, my iPod Touch looks great outdoors. I would assume its' the same, but bigger.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see it being that useful for me but it's almost ideal for my parents and inlaws...esp if it can print to a printer.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

mkolesa said:


> BUT
> 
> the big news for me, and something i haven't seen widely talked up, is the new A4 processor that's the fruit of apple's acquisition of PA Semi.


Great point mkolesa I also think many of us have not considered the engineering to scale up the iPhone/touch, touchscreen aspects of the iPad. 

If the device gives an excellent user experience as it seemed to in the presentation. Remember Steve was insisting people “get” their hands on it to appreciate the device. We might better understand the accomplishment better when others bring tablets to market. Think Apple vs Scan Disk, Zune etc. 



mguertin said:


> Yes I thought much the same thing when I watched it last night Dr G.
> 
> Also people take this stuff into consideration and maybe watch the video presentation again (and pay attention to detail). They start saying they've now sold 250 BILLION iPods. When iPods first came out, and I mean when they first first came out there wasn't that much hype about them and people didn't really get it. They did catch on pretty quickly and gain momentum quickly. I picked up an iPod on the very first day they were available for sale. No other consumer that was in the store (the old Carbon in Toronto, upstairs in that building) even knew what they were ... here I was worried that someone else would beat me to it ... but I digress.


When the iPod was first released you had to be a Macintosh user to be even aware of it. It seemed more remarkable as a small portable drive that played music than something that would change the world. The world didn’t see any revolutions on any horizons and the compact disk was simply going to stay around forever. 



Rps said:


> I think most of the audience could sense a whiff of the Newton in the air. I sometimes wonder if this device was somewhat created by the media hype and Apple move on this.


I think Apple learned from the Newton experience, don’t release interesting technology until you know where to take the technology. A simple build it they will come approach doesn’t not cut it in the real world very often.



Vandave said:


> I think Apple got this one right and I think it is going to take some time for people to come to that realization.
> 
> It's natural that everybody compare the iPad to the functionality of a laptop because this third category device hasn't really existed to this point.
> 
> ...


+1 and apple has a vision for this device that will become more relevant from user feed back. Remember the iTunes store is more than music it is all AV content.

I think this AV experience will happen to what we think of today as books and magazines.

The other vision I believe Apple has, build the platform and delivery system, let others build the content and the compelling reasons why you really need this device. Think "there's an App for that"

I have a Macbook that is for me just a Mac mini with portability built in. I utilise it as if it were a desk top. I haven't any compelling reasons to bother dragging it anywhere. My 1st generation iPod Touch goes around the house and to the “hotspots” with me. As I am ageing it’s a pain to post on ehmac or for email from my Touch. It’s barely useable for reading web content.

The iPad seems far more practical item for ageing boomers, from a screen size perspective. Perhaps their will be and iPad light version for younger individuals that might be the area of say a Paper back novel.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> The name doesn't bother me as much. But I think people from Newfoundland & Labrador might have a problem distinguishing it from the iPod--at least those with thick accents.





(( p g )) said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing about our friends in 'Bawston, Mass.
> ..."


Funny thing I never have an accent until I leave home ...how does that work how does one acquire one anyway?


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

This thing isn't a game changer today. Nor may it be the device everyone is looking for right now.

*But I'm 110% confident that by the time this thing hits the shelves, it'll be ten times better than it seems today for two reasons:*

*1) The App Store and money-hungry developers look to profit from it
2) Screen real estate*

Everybody keeps pointing to the fact that this is nothing more than a large iPhone or iPod touch. So freaking what? I think this is a good thing.

Talented iPhone developers now have a new platform to develop some incredible multi-touch applications that you couldn't have on the iPhone because of unavailable screen real estate. And they have an instant way to get those new programs into consumers' hands.

Consider the whole alleged Microsoft Courier thing. I personally think it looks amazing and I know a lot of people wish it were real so that they could grab that instead of the iPad.

I wouldn't be surprised if an app that was exactly like what Microsoft Courier offered hit the App store, turning your iPad into something ridiculously useful beyond movies/music/surfing.

Just look at the calendar, notes or contacts apps as proof of what the extra screen real estate allows for. I can't wait to see what developers release. If it was available today, I'd buy it, confident that the device will be a powerhouse in no time at all.

I have spoken.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

(( p g )) said:


> Maybe it's a generational thing but I don't see the need to run these things simultaneously on a device that you guide with your fingers. The two key things most people need running in the background--listening to music and checking for new email--are accomplished on this. Other perceived needs kinda point more to an attention-deficit disorder rather than to bad design.
> 
> Bear in mind, this opinion of mine is coming from the same guy who thinks the best feature in Pages is the button that blocks out other onscreen cruft. :lmao:


Sorry, I'll try this again without getting snarky.

In the first place, those were just semi-random examples. But if you look closer, the only truly ADD-esque one is Pages-Scrabble-Dictionary. The rest could reflect activities like researching/writing an article or presentation, planning a gathering, and so on.

But the specific examples aren't the point anyway. The point is this: if the hardware is capable of running multiple apps smoothly (I admit I am only assuming this right now), why not? Nobody's forcing *you* to run more than one thing, but why should those who might want to not be able to?

The implication that it has anything to do with power users, pro software, age, ADD, etc. strikes me as a fine mess of straw men and red herrings.

Again, it's not about heavy lifting or replacing a full-fledged computer. It's about removing an (apparently) arbitrary limitation. And again, the main thing multitasking accomplishes is simply making it faster to switch between apps. I can't for the life of me see what's so wrong about that.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

BigDL said:


> Funny thing I never have an accent until I leave home ...how does that work how does one acquire one anyway?


Hyundai is currently the authorized dealer of fine Accents.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Broaden your thinking. This $499 product isn't meant to replace your $1200+ iMac or MacBook. This is a product that's meant to accompany a conventional computer. At first, I wasn't fully sold on the idea during the keynote, but the more I think about it, the more I feel that Apple may have found a sweet spot with this product.


I was being sarcastic in that post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> The name doesn't bother me as much. But I think people from Newfoundland & Labrador might have a problem distinguishing it from the iPod--at least those with thick accents.


No, it would sound different. Asked my neighbor to say iPod and iPad, and she has a very strong NL accent, and I could hear the difference. 

Sorry, MannyP, there goes your theory ............. and you prize.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

iMatt said:


> Again, it's not about heavy lifting or replacing a full-fledged computer. It's about removing an (apparently) arbitrary limitation. And again, the main thing multitasking accomplishes is simply making it faster to switch between apps. I can't for the life of me see what's so wrong about that.


Choosing what to leave out is often just as important as what you choose to put in to a design. This is a big, big difficulty in the technology industry: overcoming the temptation to do something simply "because we can" at the expense of asking whether that *something* is a solution to a real problem. This faulty thinking is best seen in some PC laptops that come equipped with a battleship array of useless buttons atop the keyboard...or even the PC tablet: a solution still searching for a problem. Sure they could re-do the OS to multitask like Palm did. But then is that something most people want? Palm sales say no. Same goes for tablet sales. As for netbooks, His Steveage is quite right: they sell because they're cheap laptops.

P.S. Just teasin' about the ADD.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Yes I thought much the same thing when I watched it last night Dr G.

Also people take this stuff into consideration and maybe watch the video presentation again (and pay attention to detail). They start saying they've now sold 250 BILLION iPods. When iPods first came out, and I mean when they first first came out there wasn't that much hype about them and people didn't really get it. They did catch on pretty quickly and gain momentum quickly."

Interesting analogy, mguertin. 250 billion??? That's over 38 iPods for everyone on this planet.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's a collective of reviews... I tend to agree with a little of every one of them. However, in direct response to Steve's keynote claims, it's quite the opposite. 




> Stan Schroeder, Mashable.com
> 
> 'What we learned about Apple yesterday'
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

BUT! I think Stevie is totally nuts (some would say telling a bald faced lie) claiming "the best web surfing experience" without the inclusion of Flash. :yikes:


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I've always found it telling that so many usages of flash also tend to include a "skip" button.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

(( p g )) said:


> Choosing what to leave out is often just as important as what you choose to put in to a design.


I think I "get" this -- don't forget, I'm talking about my personal dealbreaker here; I still think this will probably fly with consumers in general.

My point is simply that for me personally, they drew the v. 1.0 what's in/what's out line just a few inches away from where I'd like it to be. 

Also, I believe a basic level of multitasking is not absent because Apple is philosophically opposed to it, but because they need to meet two conditions:

- all the hardware running the OS has to be up to it (I don't think the iPods are, not sure about the phones)
- they want a great implementation (recall the delay in implementing copy-paste)

Why is it important to me? Simple, it's the single biggest thing I dislike about interacting with the iPod touch. It's a small dislike, call it an irritant. My impression is that on a bigger, more powerful, significantly more capable machine like an iPad, it could become a major irritant. 

All this reminds me of when the iPod touch was released. There was no app store yet, and the touch itself had some surprising omissions -- IIRC, no Notes, a hobbled Contacts app, and so forth. Some people defended Apple vigorously, claiming this was necessary to differentiate the strictly-leisure iPod from the more PDA-like iPhone and prevent cannibalization.

In reality, it seems more likely that they were just working out some kinks and putting some finishing touches on an OS upgrade...


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like a giant iPod touch for kids or old people. The first thing I thought is how funny people would look walking around with it. But I think it should sell pretty good. Anyone who has a laptop mainly to use for the internet or other fun stuff or want those reader things would probably be the main ones to buy it. If you could write on it like a tablet a lot of people would want it. If it's not easily breakable kids could use it to play with. I don't think it would kill the iPod touch because it's too big. But anyone who got an iPod mainly for apps and doesn't want to carry a laptop around with them would probably buy this instead but they'd probably get a smaller iPod for music. The price is pretty good too I don't see what people are complaining about. It is already cheaper then what some people were saying it was going to be. If it costs much more you might as well just buy a laptop and if it's cheaper you're in iPod territory.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I've been lurking these threads on the iPad now for a while, and as a university student, not an "aging boomer", I'll weigh in with my perspective of the iPad.

First, the iPad is _not_ a replacement for any devices. The condensed feature set of the iPad is for a reason; Apple is creating a _new_ platform. In appearance, I suppose it _looks_ like a big iPod touch, but folks, you're missing the _big picture_ (pardon the pun). Set aside your pursuit for features, and focus on where the potential for increased efficiency is. This device creates a new ecosystem, a new void to be filled by thousands of innovative developers to give their take on how this form factor can be used.

Instead of duplicating most of the pessimistic posts on the unit, let's look at what the iPad _does_ provide:

*-Multi-touch:* Did anyone else notice the simple yet extremely effective interface elements showcased by the iPad? The new pop-up elements, the pinching to reveal stacks, the adaptive spreadsheet keyboard, the first person shooter performance, and the flicking of a virtual gear shift? The iPhone is far too small to do these things well, and a laptop running OS X is far too awkward to try. The potential to increase efficiency on a screen like this with touch is phenomenal. When I saw that I could create Keynote slides, and apply builds directly to objects in a couple taps, my mathematical brain was already calculating the hours I'd save from not having to mouse back and forth with a clumsy Inspector window on my laptop. Think of the possibilities. We will see some GREAT new apps that harness multi-touch, which will make the iPad even more attractive.

*-iBooks:* This topic was argued back and forth on the forum already, so I'll keep my point short. I've spent $1500 in books for this year of the BBA program, and assuming that remains an average year-to-year, I am looking at $6000 over the course of four years. These are books that I read (more like reference once a week...) for three or four months at a time, then try to resell (increasingly difficult with these silly online components that are non-transferable) for less than half the original cost. If these books were digitized for the iPad, and sold for even _10%_ less (using Macfury's cost analysis), I would save slightly more than the price of the iPad altogether. And seeing how I believe the cost could drop as much as 30%, I would save enough to purchase another MacBook Pro 15". Not the mention, the potential for professors to skip the publishers entirely, and perhaps reduce the cost to relatively _peanuts._

*-Instantaneous Reaction:* Yes, our iPhones provide us with information quickly, but how fast can you whip up a cost-volume-profit analysis on one, if you're boss asks you if it's worth pursuing Company A's offer? And so I hear, "Well no I wouldn't...I would take out my MacBook, wait for it to wake up, load Numbers, and use the lovely row of number keys to punch out some digits." We all saw the speed of the iPad. Grab the company unit sitting on the boardroom table, tap Numbers, and use the wonderful soft number pad to go from 0-done while the laptop is still loading. Or perhaps you're running between patients in a doctor's office and need a dynamic way to swap between EHRs, or a device that could submit a prescription to the nearby pharmacy so it is ready when the patient gets there? The iPad is more powerful than it looks, but you'll have to think outside the box.

What about the "shortcomings"?

*-Multitasking:* At first glance, it seems like a glaring omission. I understand some arguments saying, "if the hardware can do it, then why not?" But what works well on a desktop-class may not necessarily work well on the mobile devices. Apple did not include multi-tasking on the iPhone, because of the size and resources available. As noted by another member, there is a considerable wait to load apps on the iPhone, with splash screens and the like. But those become non-issues on the iPad--it is _fast._ Apple does not want to clog that matter with background processes chewing up CPU time, and thus it is working hard to find a better solution. If there's is anything we know about Apple, we know they will not introduce a feature until it is a _near_ perfect implementation. My suggestion? Apple could harness the power of UNIX and save an app's state, freeze its CPU use (like Freeze Frame for OS X), the moment the user hits the home button. Since the iPad is so fast anyway, it would be a quick return to the app without any significant loss in battery life, or performance.

*-Flash:* Didn't we go over this one already? Apple has a history of knocking out old technologies. Remember when Apple killed the floppy? People had the same reaction. Flash is like the 3.8 litre OHV V6 engines that GM put into a dozen models for over a decade, without any substantial improvements to it's efficiency or technology. Anyone that does not see the waste that Flash creates really should open their Activity Monitor, and watch the CPU and RAM usage spike when they open a couple websites with those irritating Flash ads. Apple is about streamlined efficiency...to me, adding Flash is like bringing a refrigerator to the beach to cool a couple beers.

*-Camera:* I may be alone on this one, but I really do not see how a camera would work in this form factor. Apple chose not to for a reason other than cost; adding a camera to a device today is relatively pennies on the dollar. You likely are trying to video conference, and that's great, but unless docked, that tablet will _not_ be steady. If I was on the other end, I wouldn't be impressed by the jerky and distorted video, as your shaky hands attempt to balance the tablet so I can see your beautiful face. As I said before, if it's less than stellar, Apple will not do it. Just use your laptop folks, or better yet, go out for a nice lunch with the conference buddy once in a while.

*-Creative Work:* Being a musician, I create just as much as the next guy working on Photoshop, or the one editing movies in Final Cut. And while it seems like a huge downfall that I can't plug my guitar into an iPad at first glance, when I look at this from a non-computer geek point of view, I soon realize it's delusional. I purchased a 15" laptop over the 13" primarily because trying to edit on a 13" is like trying to race on the Nürburgring in a smart car. You really can't work efficiently if most of your time is spent scrolling, and waiting for the hardware to catch up. Honestly folks, do not try to turn a screw with a hammer. Microsoft tried that with the Tablet PC, 10-12" full powered tablets running full Windows XP. It could do all the things you could imagine, but it did not do them well, and it certainly did not generate enough sales to cover the R&D that went into building them.

*-Hand Writing Recognition:* I had a Newton. And to date, its recognition accuracy is the best of any device I've used. That was circa 1998 folks, there's a reason we do not have perfect handwriting recognition today. Is Apple working on it? Yes, there are many recent patent applications to prove it, especially the interesting ones that suggest writing without a pen. But is it perfect yet? No, and that's why we do not have it. The technology just isn't for the mainstream...yet.

The iPad isn't a _game changer_. That's because there is nothing here to _change._ The iPad is a new form-factor, with entirely new possibilities. It's not about what the iPad _can't_ do, or about the things the iPad _can_ do that other devices already do. This is about what the iPad can do that other devices simply cannot. And in a year, that will become ever more obvious.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the iPad is definitely the wrong name for the product and am saddened that there isn't a stylus so that you could write on it. Will have to wait for a couple versions to pass before considering purchasing this product. Hell, I'm still saving my money to buy an iPhone....


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

More and more I accept that the iPad has very little to do with computing, but like AppleTV, is just another device to deliver and sell iTunes content (with some extra features). The obvious omissions were done on purpose. Just like AppleTV, if they put a Blu-ray drive (or even a DVD drive) in it, a Safari browser and an official way of connecting a keyboard and mouse- it would be a huge hit IMO. But both of them are not meant to replace other Apple computers. Apple is always careful in drawing a clear line between their product offerings as to not have one impede the sale of the other.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Just like AppleTV, if they put a Blu-ray drive (or even a DVD drive) in it, a Safari browser and an official way of connecting a keyboard and mouse- it would be a huge hit IMO.


Yes, it is a huge hit. Apple just chose to call that offering the Mac mini.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Yes, it is a huge hit. Apple just chose to call that offering the Mac mini.


My point exactly.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

so, I've been thinking.. 

maybe the large bezel is there to help hold the device without touching the screen and inadvertently doing something not expected?..


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well my first thought when i saw the ipad and subsequently watched the video was " i am not sure" if i need this. But when i thought about it further i have to admit i will be in line to get one. The size, portability, appstore, ibook store etc. sells this thing for me as well. I believe it integrates well with my macbook pro and iphone 3gs.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

croatsensation said:


> Well my first thought when i saw the ipad and subsequently watched the video was " i am not sure" if i need this. But when i thought about it further i have to admit i will be in line to get one. The size, portability, appstore, ibook store etc. sells this thing for me as well. I believe it integrates well with my macbook pro and iphone 3gs.


Yes, time will tell.. its just that I like the "Apple" sync thing via mobile-me and how everything seems to work seamlessly when all set up. 

I am sure there will be some great 3rd party apps for the iPad that will shine as well.. though it may be a while before we see units in the refurb store.. 

I hope as an e-reader for magazines/PDF and the like it works well.

B


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Also if it is the same os version as iphone then maybe the jailbreak community will get into the act and then multi-tasking,tethering and a whole other amazing features will be in play. The more i think about the potential of this device the more i feel the price is fantastic and will definitely get one. I do hope they release the first one in canada the same time as the US, if not off to buffalo!!!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

YouTube - Hitler responds to the iPad


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think my pal Andy Inhatko has written a really good summary that mirrors my feelings almost perfectly -- and unlike the rest of us, HE'S ACTUALLY USED ONE.

Hands-on with the Apple iPad – it does make sense :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Andy Ihnatko

And a particular excerpt I feel compelled to call out:


> Let me address one thing straight away: anyone who declares the iPad a “fail” because the browser lacks support of Flash needs to elaborate their position beyond one word of a single syllable. Frankly, I think some people elevate flash-based Web content to the level of a fetish. Which isn’t far off the mark, given the kind of content that its fans stream from various video sites.
> 
> It’s true that there’s a lot of Flash content out there. But Flash – see Adobe's reaction to the lack of Flash support on iPad here – is in no way part of the true language of the Internet. It’s Scottish-accented English. Sometimes it makes the language more colorful and entertaining, and sometimes it just renders it into unintelligible mush.
> 
> Months ago, I installed a browser plugin for Safari called “ClickToFlash.” It blocks all Flash content. You’ll see a placeholder image in the webpage and if you want to view the content, give it a click and it’ll load in. I have not noticed any drop in my ability to enjoy the Web. What I have noticed is that my browser is faster and more responsive, and that I can leave a couple of dozen tabs and windows up for weeks without having to force-restart my Mac.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting analogy, mguertin. 250 billion??? That's over 38 iPods for everyone on this planet.


Sorry the B jumped out instead of the M  should have been million.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

MacLife has a good article on the iPad
Also some nice comments, David Poque in particular comments on it.



> David Pogue: “Until I saw the demo, I wondered why you’d want an iPad instead of a laptop. After all, the price is about the same. And once you add a carrying case to the iPad -- wouldn’t you worry about that glass screen bouncing around in your briefcase or backpack naked? — it’s about the same bulk and weight as a laptop.
> 
> Now, though, it looks like Apple really has created something new. Criticisms of “Like a laptop” and “a big iPod touch” don’t really do justice to the possibilities… Like the iPhone, the iPad is really a vessel, a tool, a 1.5-pound sack of potential. It may become many things. It may change an industry or two, or it may not. It may introduce a new category -- something between phone and laptop -- or it may not. And anyone who claims to know what will happen will wind up looking like a fool.”


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Great post #63, AA. 

I'm willing to be proven wrong on any of my quibbles. (Maybe "proven" is the wrong word -- in my case it's going to be a matter of trying it and being convinced or not.) And I'm sure the same will happen to many people with reservations. 

As for the Flash issue, I'd love it if Apple is in the process of slaying the beast. Do they really have that much power now? I'll be especially delighted to be proven wrong on this one.

Not sure I'll have too much more to say over the next two months (not guaranteeing that I won't, though), but looking forward to actually seeing one of these babies.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I think my pal Andy Inhatko has written a really good summary that mirrors my feelings almost perfectly -- and unlike the rest of us, HE'S ACTUALLY USED ONE.
> 
> Hands-on with the Apple iPad – it does make sense :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Andy Ihnatko
> 
> And a particular excerpt I feel compelled to call out:


Blah blah blah, there are things wrong with it. Sure, everyone knows that. I think most consumers would like to have a choice, and they are not given one. If Apple is concerned about performance, put a flash on/off switch in Safari settings. There are many important flash only based websites I visit. So, to me, it's needed in order for me to call it the "best web experience" as best would mean "complete" as well (95% installed user base). I think there is also a case of security when it comes to flash with it's cookies that Apple may have an issue with. In any case, who cares, can't get past the lack of webcam anyways.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I think my pal Andy Inhatko has written a really good summary that mirrors my feelings almost perfectly -- and unlike the rest of us, HE'S ACTUALLY USED ONE.[/url]
> 
> And a particular excerpt I feel compelled to call out:


I think my pal Andy Inhatko just doesn't use a lot of web content that requires Flash. That has nothing to do with whether he's tested an iPad. If you're comfortable tooling around the web crippled, then cool!


----------



## pvrfan (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to add to the confusion...

The iPad is a beautifully designed, wonderfully engineered, strikingly executed solution in search of a problem. 

So far, the only time I've read of someone saying "YES, this is perfect", was in the home automation niche. Think very high end homes with a customized system controlling lights, heating and cooling, whole home audio and video, etc. In those systems, it is common to have touch screen remote controls or wall-mounted screens to monitor and control the system. Those screens are often U$2,000 each--the iPad is a far superior device and costs a quarter as much. So Apple can expect to own that market--which might be several hundred units per year!! 

Maybe another killer app will emerge. If I saw it, I wouldn't be telling you guys...I'd be trying to build the app get rich from it! 

Oh, and regarding multi-tasking. The iPhone OS plays music in the background, while maintaining WiFi or cellular data connections, constantly updating GPS positions, waiting for an email, text, telephone call or whatever and people say it doesn't multi-task?!? What definition are they using?? Oh, you want to run multiple apps at once. That's simple; it is just a user interface question. I'm thinking Switcher! 

Craig


----------



## pvrfan (Aug 3, 2009)

AppleInsider article, exerpt



> Despite a highly publicized public debut, potential customers lost a great deal of interest in Apple's new touchscreen iPad after it was unveiled, a new study has found.
> 
> A survey of more than 1,000 randomly selected customers at the online marketplace Retrevo found that 52 percent of respondents have heard of Apple's iPad, but are not interested in buying one. Another 18 percent said they had not heard of the product, but also were not interested.
> 
> Prior to the product's unveiling, 26 percent of those surveyed had heard of the then-mythical "Apple tablet," but were not interested in buying one. That total doubled after the iPad's official Jan. 26 unveiling.


Of course, no one knows if Retrevo customers are representative...

Craig


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

pvrfan said:


> AppleInsider article, exerpt
> 
> 
> Of course, no one knows if Retrevo customers are representative...
> ...


I don't put much stock in that Retrevo survey. Let's not forget, that prior to the iPad being announced they conducted a survey to show the key features people considered Musts. All of those features are in the iPad.

Under $700 - Check
Long battery life - check
3G Connectivity - Check
e-book store - check
No Monthly Plan - check

The only detractor, according to the pre-announcement survey, is AT&T only.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I may have mentioned this elsewhere here (forgive me, I now have to be on several Mac forums as part of my job) but I did my own little "focus group" with my Novice and Intermediate SIG (Special Interest Group) classes last week.

These are mostly 50+ people, and to put it mildly they do _not_ run out and buy every new toy from Apple. Most of them don't even have iPods*, and the iPhone wasn't a big buzz with them either. They don't spend their days pondering how best to exploit their computing horsepower. In other words, they are normal people.

*the ones that _do_ have iPods enjoy them very much, but waited till quite recently -- eight years after introduction -- to get one.

Anyway, I've been teaching classes with these sort of folks for two years now. In that time, the iPod Touch came out, the iPhone came out (in Canada) and of course many other new cool things from Apple and others came out (the full "iTunes platform," the App Store, the Kindle, and so forth).

I've NEVER seen this group get excited about an individual product -- from Apple or anyone else -- before. But they are ALL OVER this iPad thing like white on rice. FULL of questions, the lead one being "when can I get one?"

Maybe "seniors" aren't enough to make the iPad a hit, but I have a feeling that they accurately reflect the "non-nerd" segment of the population, which (it is sometimes hard to remember) _way_ outnumber us power-geeks. 

Just a data point for the discussion ...


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

*Apple iPad Hoopla Fails to Convince Buyers?*

About that Retrevo survey, here's what Retrevo neglected to point out about the impact of the iPad event, based on its own survey results: 

Product awareness jumped from less than 50% to over 80%.
Interest in buying an iPad jumped from 3% to 9%.
Put another way, nearly 1 in 10 respondents now want an iPad.

I'm not sure how that constitutes a failure in any marketer's world.


----------

